# Alternate Angebot



## legio (26. November 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab mir vor 2 Wochen den PC-Games PC Editors Choice 2 W7HP64 bei Alternate bestellt. 

ALTERNATE - BUILDERS - PC-Systeme - PC-Games - PC-Games PC Editors Choice 2 W7HP64

Leider ist der Rechner immer noch nicht verfügbar.

Heute hat Alternate folgendes Angebot auf der Hompage: Alternate Christmas-PC W7HP64, hier auch der link dazu:

ALTERNATE - BUILDERS - PC-Systeme - Alternate - Alternate Christmas-PC W7HP64?

Für 777,- Euro ein echt tolles angebot oder nicht?

Meine Frage ist jetzt ob ich meine Bestllung ändern sollte.

Mit welchem der beiden Rechner fahre ich besser? Soll ich die Bestllung ändern oder doch lieber auf den  PC-Games PC Editors Choice 2 W7HP64 warten?

Eins sei noch erwähnt, am aller wichtigsten ist mir die Lautsträrke des Rechners.

Gruß

Leg!o


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (26. November 2010)

Ja, der Xmas-PC ist in mein Augen wirklich das deutlich bessere Angebot ...
steh zwar nich auf Fertigrechner aber der scheint mir durchaus brauchbar zu sein ....


----------



## brotkilla (26. November 2010)

hi
wenn du selbst baust haste nochmal was besseres :

AMD Phenom X6 1090T ca 200€
Samsung Spinpoint 1000GB ca 50€
Antec True Power New 550W ca 80€
Zotac GTX470 AMP! ca 250 €
Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3, AMD 870, AM3 ATX ca 80€
Kingston ValueRAM DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL9 ca 50€
Antec Three Hundred ca 50€
LG GH22NS50 bare schwarz ca 17€

Gesamt: ca 780€

Allgemein: du hast ne stärkere graka und der rechner allgemein ist viel stäker in spielen 

= für 4€ mehr eine deutliche stärkere lösung 

Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen


----------



## derP4computer (26. November 2010)

Und wenn du AMD nimmst, dann stimmt das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis.


----------



## ¦square²¦ (26. November 2010)

Rate dir auch zu dem AMD Angebot, falls du nicht doch noch einen PC selbst zusammenstellen möchtest.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (26. November 2010)

brotkilla schrieb:


> hi
> wenn du selbst baust haste nochmal was besseres :
> 
> AMD Phenom X6 1090T ca 200€
> ...



Etwas stärker als das Alternate-Christmas-PC, aber nicht deutlich .... in der Spielealltag sogar kaum spürbar.
Wobei in deiner Konfig noch das Win7 fehlt, was es dann wieder deutlich teurer macht.


----------



## der_knoben (26. November 2010)

Der Christmas PC sieht doch echt klasse aus. Da kann man nichts verkehrt machen, zu mal Win7 auch schon dabei ist.


----------



## brotkilla (26. November 2010)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Etwas stärker als das Alternate-Christmas-PC, aber nicht deutlich .... in der Spielealltag sogar kaum spürbar.
> Wobei in deiner Konfig noch das Win7 fehlt, was es dann wieder deutlich teurer macht.


dazu müsste man wissen in welcher auflösung er spielt 
sollte es full hd oder noch höher sein 
macht es einen großen unterschied ob 460er oder 470er 
sollte es kniedriger sein als full hd reicht die 460er aus da hast du recht 
und 80€ für win7 HP sollten zu schaffen sein
außerdem hat er in der angabe nicht geschrieben ob er noch ein OS braucht


----------



## fuddles (26. November 2010)

Der Christmas PC ist sogar erstaunlich gut für den Preis. Zumindestens was Alternate angeht.
Sehr gute Komponenten zum absoluten Tiefpreis ( nach Geizhals.de Preisen gesehen ).


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (26. November 2010)

brotkilla schrieb:


> dazu müsste man wissen in welcher auflösung er spielt
> sollte es full hd oder noch höher sein
> macht es einen großen unterschied ob 460er oder 470er
> sollte es kniedriger sein als full hd reicht die 460er aus da hast du recht
> ...



Glaub mir, das macht kaum nen Unterschied in der Praxis.
Kumpel und ich haben mal hin und her gebencht, Einstellungen verglichen und beide mit FullHD.
Er X4 955BE +PoV GTX470 und ich siehe unten Sys.1.
Im FarCry-Bench hat ich sogar 2fps mehr, in BC2 liegt er leicht vorn, aber nicht der Rede wert.

Mit der Gigabyte GTX470 SOC gegenüber ner 460er im Referenztakt siehts vielleicht anders aus aber in diesen Fall steht der AlternatePC super da und das inkl. Win7.


----------



## legio (26. November 2010)

Was meint ihr wieviel lauter ist der Alternate Christmas-Pc im Vergleich zu dem PCG-PC Editors Choice 2. 

PC Games gibt den PCG-PC Editors Choice 2 wie folgt an:
Lautstärke 2D (1,0 m)0,5 Sone/25 dB(A)
Lautstärke 3D (1,0 m)0,7 Sone/26 dB(A)

Alternate hat natürlich keine Angaben zum Christmas-Pc.

Wenn man die Komponenten 1:1 vergleicht, welcher Rechner ist da besser? Vorallem bei CPU, GPU, Mainbord, Netzteil Lüfter und Gehäuse.

Hier sind nochmal die genaueren Angaben zum PCG-PC Editors Choice 2 der PC Games:

http://www.pcgames.de/PC-Games-Bran...und-Core-i5-760-fuer-789-Euro-Anzeige-795434/

und zum Alternate Christmas-PC:

http://www.alternate.de/html/content.html?docId=686258

Ich spiele hauptsächlich Starcraft 2 und zum neuen Addon wieder World of Warcraft. Ich gehe mal davon aus das beide Rechner die Spiele in Ultra und FullHD flüssig darstellen können.

Danke für eure Antwort

legio


----------



## schlappe89 (26. November 2010)

Ein Hecklüfter/Toplüfter und ein Frontlüfter sollten reichen, dann drosselst du diese und schaust ob du irgendwie ne gute Lüftersteuerung für den CPU Kühler bekommst, denn wenn der wirklich mal mit maximimaler Drehzah dreht (2000 RPM) wirds so richtig laut.

Die Grafikkarte ist sehr leise, über das Netzteil weiß ich nicht so viel.

Damit sollte der Cristmas PC auch ziemlich leise sein.


----------



## fuddles (26. November 2010)

Im Christmas PC sind schon recht leise Komponenten verbaut.
Da brauch er ganz sicher keine Lüftersteuerung zumal er ein Board hätte wo das einstellbar wäre.


----------



## schlappe89 (27. November 2010)

Ja ich rede von einer intelligenten Lüftersteuerung. Den CPU Lüfter auf einen fixen Wert einzustellen ist Schwachsinn³.


----------



## fuddles (27. November 2010)

> Den CPU Lüfter auf einen fixen Wert einzustellen ist Schwachsinn³.



Erkläre das bitte.


----------



## schlappe89 (27. November 2010)

Ist doch klar. 
Heutige CPUs takten sich im Leerlauf soweit runter, dass eine sehr niedrige Lüfterdrehzahl zum Kühlen ausreicht.
Unter Last braucht man dann natürlich mehr Drehzahl.

Wenn man den CPU Lüfter jetzt mit einem Drehpotentiometer regeln würde, müsste man immer manuell die Drehzahl einstellen um ein optimales Verhältnis aus Kühlleistung/Lautstärke zu bekommen.
--> viel Aufwand

Oder man müsste die Lüfterdrehzahl gleich auf einen fixen Wert einstellen bei dem die CPU auch unter Vollast nicht überhitzt.
Dadurch läuft der Lüfter meistens schneller als er laufen müsste.
--> unnötig Laut ---> Schwachsinn³


----------



## fuddles (28. November 2010)

> Oder man müsste die Lüfterdrehzahl gleich auf einen fixen Wert einstellen bei dem die CPU auch unter Vollast nicht überhitzt.


Da habe ich ganz andere Erfahrungen gemacht. Einmal den Lüfter im BIOS geregelt ( zumal du das ja nicht nur fix übers BIOS einstellen kannst sondern den Temperaturen angepasst...oder was hast du fürn Board? ) und gut ist. Jemand der OC berteibt hält das anders, aber ein normaler Nutzer kann den Lüfter schön auf einmal leise einstellen. Guter Kühler mit PWM Lüfter vorausgesetzt. Das immer alle Panik haben das die Rechner bei 1-2 Grad mehr gleich durchbrennen *Kopfschüttel*
Eine Lüftersteuerung braucht man definitiv nicht um den Rechner leise und kühl zu halten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. November 2010)

schlappe89 schrieb:


> Ist doch klar.
> Heutige CPUs takten sich im Leerlauf soweit runter, dass eine sehr niedrige Lüfterdrehzahl zum Kühlen ausreicht.
> Unter Last braucht man dann natürlich mehr Drehzahl.


 
Ich hab den Clockner drin, der regelt sich nicht, der dreht immer mit 1200rpm, egal ob Idle oder Last und hörbar ist der nicht.


----------



## schlappe89 (28. November 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab den Clockner drin, der regelt sich nicht, der dreht immer mit 1200rpm, egal ob Idle oder Last und hörbar ist der nicht.



Vielleicht nimmst du das nicht wahr, aber andere schon.



> Da habe ich ganz andere Erfahrungen gemacht. Einmal den Lüfter im BIOS  geregelt ( zumal du das ja nicht nur fix übers BIOS einstellen kannst  sondern den Temperaturen angepasst...oder was hast du fürn Board? ) und  gut ist. Jemand der OC berteibt hält das anders, aber ein normaler  Nutzer kann den Lüfter schön auf einmal leise einstellen. Guter Kühler  mit PWM Lüfter vorausgesetzt. Das immer alle Panik haben das die Rechner  bei 1-2 Grad mehr gleich durchbrennen *Kopfschüttel*
> Eine Lüftersteuerung braucht man definitiv nicht um den Rechner leise und kühl zu halten.



Was verstehst du unter einer Lüftersteuerung?


----------



## Teldor1974 (29. November 2010)

https://www.alternate.de/html/themeworld.html?docId=686258

also ich werde ihn mir wohl holen finde ihn für den preis mehr als gelungen für mich zumindest


----------



## Lordac (29. November 2010)

Hallo,



			
				Teldor1974;2444684[URL schrieb:
			
		

> https://www.alternate.de/html/themeworld.html?docId=686258[/URL]
> 
> also ich werde ihn mir wohl holen finde ihn für den preis mehr als gelungen für mich zumindest


ich würde mir den PC selbst bauen, zum einen hast du dann ein besseres Netzteil drin und zum anderen wäre er auch noch günstiger.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Teldor1974 (29. November 2010)

nein tuts es nicht wenn ich selber baue komme ich auf stolze 900-1100 € immer dann muss es hier stück weit besser sein usw 

und die 70€ für zusammenschrauben auch gespart


----------



## facehugger (29. November 2010)

Für das Geld finde ich den Alternate-Christmas-PC wirklich ein faires Angebot, obwohl man sicher bei einigen Komponenten hier und da noch etwas besser machen könnte (Festplatte, NT, CPU-Kühler). Ansonsten


----------



## Lordac (29. November 2010)

Hallo,



Teldor1974 schrieb:


> nein tuts es nicht wenn ich selber baue komme ich auf stolze 900-1100 € immer dann muss es hier stück weit besser sein usw
> 
> und die 70€ für zusammenschrauben auch gespart


hmm, beim Komplett-PC ist es OK wenn er so ist wie er ist, und wenn du ihn dir selbst bauen würdest käme er auf 900-1100,- Euro ?

Ich habe den PC heute morgen mal kurz überschlagen und bin ohne Versandkosten und einem besseren Netzteil auf ~ 700,- Euro gekommen, zum Alternate-PC sind dann 70,- Euro gespart die du entweder noch in den PC stecken könntest (z.B. besserer CPU-Kühler) oder einfach für sonstige Dinge in der Tasche hast.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Teldor1974 (29. November 2010)

Lordac schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hmm, beim Komplett-PC ist es OK wenn er so ist wie er ist, und wenn du ihn dir selbst bauen würdest käme er auf 900-1100,- Euro ?
> 
> ...




naja also ich finde das P/L verhältniss gut da ich kein oc betreibe und evtl nur die graka in 2j erneuert hätte 
naja werde diese nacht bei MF bestellen verbesserungs vorschläge sind willkommen 
hier gehts weiter ...

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...bestellt-feedback-needed-plz.html#post2446693


----------



## legio (30. November 2010)

so, ich hab meine bestellung abgeändert und den christmas-pc genommen. unterm strich ist er 110,- euro günstiger als der pcgames rechner und ich finde das gehäuse sieht auch noch besser aus.

für 2 jahre sollte er halten und vielleicht bekommt er ja ende nächten jahres eine neue grafikkarte. der AMD X6 1090T sollte mir mehr vorteile bieten als der i5-760.


----------



## freibier47906 (15. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab mir den auch gesichert,und bin vollauf zufrieden.Na gut,gegenüber meinem alten PC (Athlon XP 2800+ und 5900XT) wäre jeder neuere Rechner ne Verbesserung gewesen.


----------



## Basthet (15. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt wird der PC auf 999 EUR beziffert - hat sich was an der Konfiguration geändert oder haben die den einfach hochgestuft?


----------

